# Smoked baked potato



## Paula Harmon-Link (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello everybody I'm from Oklahoma. My name is Paula and I'm fairly new to smoking. I've got a brisket on smoking for Fourth of July and I've never done baked potatoes if anybody has anything they can help with hints on how to do it please let me know thank you


----------



## normanaj (Jul 4, 2018)

Done many a baked potato on the smoker.I do them like I would in the oven,I give them a poke to check for doneness.They take a little longer on the smoker but the process is the same.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 4, 2018)

Just put them on and forget em for a while. I've done em before on a Bork Putt Smoke, so I was running between 225f and 240f; definitely needed more then 3 hours.


----------



## Paula Harmon-Link (Jul 5, 2018)

normanaj said:


> Done many a baked potato on the smoker.I do them like I would in the oven,I give them a poke to check for doneness.They take a little longer on the smoker but the process is the same.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Paula Harmon-Link (Jul 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Just put them on and forget em for a while. I've done em before on a Bork Putt Smoke, so I was running between 225f and 240f; definitely needed more then 3 hours.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lockandload57 (Jul 5, 2018)

when I do a baked potato on the grill I wrap it in tin foil, when you do one on a smoke do you wrap it or not ?


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 5, 2018)

Lockandload57 said:


> when I do a baked potato on the grill I wrap it in tin foil, when you do one on a smoke do you wrap it or not ?


If you want it smoked, you don't wrap it. Foil will prevent smoke from getting to it. Wrapping it sort of steams it using the moisture inside the potato.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 6, 2018)

A little late to the game, but I usually rub olive oil on the skin then sprinkle with Kosher salt. I always wrap because I like to eat the skin and don't like my potato skin black. 

Chris


----------

